# Hopeful about Surrogacy



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

After benefiting from much support on many of the FF forums over the last 2.5 years , we now find ourself or yet another new forum page as part of our journey, in the hope of finding a surrogate to make our dream come true of becoming parents.

My dh and I are 36/35 and have been ttc for the last 2.5 years through IVF treatment.  This journey has really been a emotional one with many twists and turns in trying to understand why we have struggled to conceive. Recently in Dec my dh had some great news that his sperm results are in line with the WHO guidelines,  which we feel may well provide us with our chance of using our own embryos still.  I have some immune factors which might be the reason that our embryos are not embedding.  

We are such a loving and strong couple and have really kept faith in the fact that we will achieve our dream.  We have reached the final options in our journey - either to consider a further ICSI round with DE and DS back up or continue, whilst we are still young, with our own embryos, but to find a surrogate which might then rule out the embedding factors I face, to ensure our embryos have the best success.  As Im sure many of you will relate to, this is not a decision taken lightly.  I would simply love to have experienced pregnancy, I work as a speech and language therapist and have always been surrounded by children.    The reality though is that we would love to give our embryos the best possible chance.

After reading through the sites, I understand that so many couples are successful in finding their own surrogates and we are really hopeful that we may find a surrogate too. We have a fantastic clinic in London who is more than happy to support us and our surrogate.

If any other potential parents or surrogates have any information to share we would also welcome any thoughts, advice, experiences.


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Or maybe not so hopeful seeing as I have had 80 views and no comments at all :-(

Any advice anyone could share would be really helpful on this lonely phase of our journey! Surrogacy is really new to us - can anyone already experiencing being or receiving support from a surrogate help? 

We'd be entirely grateful


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Indi
I have no experience of surrogacy but how about another option - a tandem cycle?

http://www.dogusivfcentre.com/tandem-cycle-in-cyprus/

In Cyprus they will put up to 4 embryos back so like having 2 cycles of IVf in one go when compared to UK with the limit of 2 per cycle under 40 years old. So even with a standard IVf cycle rather than Tandem you would have a much higher chance than in the UK. I realise tandem does not remove /solve all problems as you seem to have male factor too but it might give you more embryos to choose the best from perhaps using combination of DE/DS, OE/DS etc
Good luck
TC x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have twins born through surrogacy. Good luck on your journey! Xx


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks tincan - I wouldn't go for in tandem as I can have three put back at GENNET if I run my own cycle and I wouldn't want more than three back - the good news is my dhs sperm has come back WHO normal! Thanks for your idea though

Daisymaisy - a big congrats to you - I hope you are  enjoying the early days and all the excitement of holding your babies  I see you're posting at 6.30am so they must have you up early hey 
Could you share how you went about finding your surrogate (or was she family/friend?) How long did it take you to have this round and did you only have to have one to the successful? Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

What I meant Indi is if you put 4 back in it is more likely one will take.  Very rare for multiples to result with someone of your history.  I know someone who has had 6 MC who has had success eventually in carrying her own baby by putting multiple embryos back and single baby was the result.
TC x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We opted for international surrogacy as we knew no one who would be our surrogate and didn't fancy the long waiting times to go about it in the UK.

Our lovely surrogate fell pregnant first go, and 8 months later, I now have two very noisy and energetic babies!! They have now been out nearly as long as they were in- crazy!

Xxx


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Ah I see tin can thanks that's a thought then!

Daisy Maisie - where did you go abroad and would you share costs and the timescale you waited?  I mindful if I'm taking this step with my own eggs I turn 36 next month and I do want to crack on. 

Prague will not offer surrogacy which is where we had lined up a ED round.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We went to Ukraine. Feel free to pm me. Xx


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks DM that's really kind of you. Be in touch xx


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Idlikemagic

I made a decision to go down the surrogacy route around December 2012 after my last failed IVF attempt, l like you have implantation failure, ive never had a positive pregnancy test. I got to the point where l asked my doc what he thought l should do, he told me if l had another option to take it. So here l am a year and 2 months since we decided to take this route and yesterday we had our 12 weeks scan (we are expecting twins) l can honestly say l not sure why l didnt take this option earlier. I can't give you any advice on where to find a surrogate as one of my friends kindly offered. But we have spent at least 8 months discussing everything that we can possibly discuss, and have had sure that we are all completely happy.

Good luck with your journey, l had my treatment in the UK, im not an expert but if you need any advice and l can help let me know xxxxxx


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

i am a surrogate amd gave birth to twins 13 weeks ago.

we were successful first attempt. Transferred 2 x 3day embryos amd both implanted.

i first 'spoke' to my ip's on 5th nov 2012, had transfer 21st march 2012 and they were born 8th nov 2013; so just 1 year and 3 days after ever seeing their names they had their twims in their arms  

If i can help at all then please let me know. We are both in the UK amd had treatment at Care Manchester

good luck

x


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Susie great to hear your lovely news and so lovely that a freind was able to support you. I may well be in touch with further questions down the line 

Katie what wonderful news that you have just been through this journey and that the twins arrived safely. Do you mind me asking how you guys found each other? Was being local to each other a key factor for mstching? Were you matched on any other criterias at all? Any advice you can share would be great


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

Im in Manchester and my IPs are in sunderland, so about 3 hours away. We 'met' via a 'secret' ******** group i was kindly added to. We wanted the same things; clinic, they wanted 2 transferring and i was happy to do that, we had the same views on things during pregnancy and if we would terminate for disability etc, then regarding do's and dont's and the tests they offer etc. Everythings was perfect; we wanted the same contact after birth and i was happy for them to be present at the birth

anything else please feel free to PM me anytime. It really was a truly amazing journey and i miss it so much

x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
We met our surrogate through a then quite small organisation SUK in 2005. Our daughter is now 7.
We made lots of friends and got loads of support practical and emotional from SUK and I am still involved with what is now a much bigger organisation.
Yes you have to pay membership fees, but we didn't feel confident to go it alone and she's worth every penny!
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## liwi31 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hiya,

I just wanted to offer you a ton of good luck in your search, I am a COTS surro...have you thought about perhaps joining Brilliant Begginings or SUK as a starting point?  Nothing is guaranteed but it gives you the best chance possible.  My other piece of advice is just to keep chatting, there are surros floating around on these boards, ** groups etc that are willing to match independently should they find the right couple...it may not happen overnight but it will happen.  Best of luck.


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi I am in India as we speak and we have a beautiful baby girl born thru surrogacy.Sorry typing with one hand lol as holding her.All the best xxx


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi there

I hope someone still checks this board  

Idlikemagic, I am just so curious how everything turned out for you? Have you started your surrogacy journey? Or may be you have already finished it?

I have pretty similar experience with IVF. I`ve already had 4 failed rounds   Well, almost all of them were failed (after my second round I got pregnant, but had an early miscarriage). First two were on OE and others on DE. ICSI also was used. 

And now I started to consider surrogacy as an option. Still hesitating what is better for me: another IVF cycle or surrogacy. I just can not believe that IVF would ever work for me. 

If you still are around I am waiting for your response xxx


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oops, I am so sorry. I`ve read your signature just now… My bad   

I see you did not move to surrogacy at the end.

But if you don`t mind sharing your experience I would be really thankful


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi lucky lucky 1

Yes as per my signature we have had success with de Ivf at tenner in Prague and I'm 32 weeks pregnant with twins


I would honestly say now, knowing what I know I would go abroad for treatment and specifically to genet in Prague. Their success rates are phenomenal and their prices are half the price of uk clinics

This was my first de round so perhaps it's the moving on with de that has helped us, but even so I know ladies with multiple failed rounds and complex stories who do well at gennet

Which clinic/s have you been using?


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I have been researching this topic as well recently after 4 transfers: 2 failed ones and 2 BFPs with endo-scratch followed by mcs at less than 5 weeks. 

Idlikemagic - do you mind me asking what have you done differently in Prague? I'm just curious what is their approach towards implantation failures. With it seems that the endo-scratch does something, but the success if rather painful than happy. Very best wishes!

Luckylucky - I came to the same point of you and question myself...until when?? This changed completely my life and I feel as I need to really do something, change the direction. Surrogacy is something we consider too, but I don't think I really understand yet the complexity of the process. We have also thought about adoption.


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi ema1978

Sorry to read of your losses lovely. There are s number of women who had recurrent mc successful at gennet. Neurogen wash is something I've known a few to use. Testing no killer cells and considering cleanse, prednisolone, aspirin and or intrallipids.  Have you tried embryo glue? Donor eggs is another big move for many women at gennet including myself 
Join the genet cycling thread and ask this question everyone is so helpful and lovely xx


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Ilikemagic - thanks for your reply and your kind word. I ill follow yhour advice and joind the group at Gennet. I had embryoglue with all my transfers as my clinic uses it regularly now.

What neorogen is? I read something about emryogen, but neurogen is something new to me. 

Have you been seen here in a recurrent miscarriage clinic?

Thanks again


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Ema - sorry it was a typo I meant Neuprogen washes..I've never had one so can't really tell you but they are an immune treatment to neutralise the womb I believe if high Nk killer cells. 

I haven't been to a recurrent miscarriage consultant as I haven't experienced miscarriages on my cycles just non embedding which was likely to be due to poor egg quality 

Ask these questions on the gennet thread as there lots of women there who have had both  good luck in your journey x


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Idlikemagic,

thank you for your response! That is so great that you succeeded with that clinic in Prague! Congrats! It sounds encouraging that there are those who got BFP after many failed attempts. I wish I was one of those…

I went with Barcelona IVF and IVF Spain in Alicante. But now we are thinking of using some other clinic, out of Spain


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

ema1978,

I am so sorry for you. I guess now I have thought of everything what is possible in my case. DH and I were talking about adoption some day. But I think for me it is too hard, I am not sure I am able to handle it… So, for now I am hesitating between another IVF and surrogacy journey. Such a hard decision to make…

I hope you will move forward with your situation soon Xxx


----------

